# Zu hoher Rahmen



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
ich hab ein Problem und zwar bin ich falsch beraten worden und hab nun einen zu hohen rahmen! Ich bin 1,70m und habe einen L-Rahmen (L:1M75-1M80) falls ihr was damit anfangen könnt...Jedenfalls hab ich in der beschreibung gelesen dass man einen L-Rahmen von 1,73-1,83m fährt!!!Aber der typ hat gemeint man könnte den L-Rahmen auch noch gut mit 1,70m fahren!!
Man muss dazu sagen ich hab das fahrrad im ganzen gekauft un ich hatte keine ahnung von MTBs!Aufgefallen ist mir die sache jetzt als ich bei euch auf den Bilder gesehen hab wie weit eure sattelstützen ausgezogen sind...bei mir sinds nämlich nur ungefähr 12cm.
Hab ich jetzt dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile?Leider kann ich das fahrrad nimme umtauschen weil ich schon ne tour gemacht hab :-(
Enttäuschte grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Januar 2011)

Fühlst du dich wohl auf dem Rad? Wenn ja ist doch in Ordnung. Und mal ganz ehrlich hast du bei der Probefahrt nicht festgestellt das er dir zu groß ist oder haste einfach blind deinen Händler vertraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Ja ich bin probe gefahren un es war auch so in ordnung allerdings hab ich es ja nur im geschäft gefahren un da ja wie en normales fahrrad.Da ich auch keine ahnung von MTBs hatte wusste ich auch net dass dort die maße anders sind...Bin auch das kleinere Modell gefahren aber da kam ich mir iwie wie auf nem kinderfahrrad vor.Der Rahmen ist jetzt halt genauso hoch wie meine schrittlänge ist,d.h. ich kann normal stehen hab aber keinen freiraum mehr.
Was ändert sich denn konkret wenn ich einen kleineren rahmen hab?Bzw. was für einen sinn hat es bei den MTBs dass die rahmen kleiner sind?


----------



## Bruchpilotin (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch n 18 Zoll und bin 1.65m. Normalerweise grenzwertig aber ich fühl mich nicht wohl aufm 16 Zoll. Hab mittlerweile nen kürzeren Vorbau und würd mein Rad nie mehr hergeben...

Nur auf die Maße zu gehen, ist meines Erachtens Blödsinn. Der Wohlfühlfaktor gehört auch dazu...


----------



## lemmy69 (6. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja ich bin probe gefahren un es war auch so in ordnung allerdings hab ich es ja nur im geschäft gefahren un da ja wie en normales fahrrad.Da ich auch keine ahnung von MTBs hatte wusste ich auch net dass dort die maße anders sind...Bin auch das kleinere Modell gefahren aber da kam ich mir iwie wie auf nem kinderfahrrad vor.Der Rahmen ist jetzt halt genauso hoch wie meine schrittlänge ist,d.h. ich kann normal stehen hab aber keinen freiraum mehr.
> Was ändert sich denn konkret wenn ich einen kleineren rahmen hab?Bzw. was für einen sinn hat es bei den MTBs dass die rahmen kleiner sind?


 
Hi,
wenn Du beim Stehen keinen Freiraum mehr zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr hast, dann ist der Rahmen in der Tat zu groß! Der Freiraum hat beim MTB den Sinn und Zweck, im Fall des Falles den "Notabstieg" zu gewährleisten, und zwar ohne dass Du auf´s Oberrohr knallst - und das kann im Gelände schon häufiger mal vorkommen, von daher sollten MTB-Rahmen eben in der Höhe geringer ausfallen als z.B. RR-Rahmen. So 6-8cm Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt sollten beim MTB eigentlich mind. drin sein.
Aber unabhängig von der Höhe: Der Rahmen müsste doch normalerweise viel zu lang für Dich sein, oder? Kenne zwar Dein Rad nicht, aber bei meinem HT (hat zugegebenermaßen auch eher ´ne Race-Geometrie) ist bei einer 51-er Rahmenhöhe das Oberrohr stramme 605 mm lang - sitze ich schon gut gestreckt drauf, ist aber so gewollt (für Druck auf Vorderrad bei Steigungen etc.); allerdings habe ich immer noch lockere 8 cm Luft beim Oberrohr. Wíe sieht´s denn bei Dir mit der Sitzposition bezüglich Rahmenlänge aus? (Anm.: Lässt sich übrigens noch durch Vorbaulänge korrigieren)
Gruß
Lemmy


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Hmm das is jetzt schwierig weil ich ja net weiß wie die sitzposition sein sollte,aber aufrecht würde ich net sagen.Wenn ich ehrlich bin wusste ich gar net dass sich da auch die länge verändert *schäm*.Dachte immer nur dass kommt auf den höhenunterschied zwischen lenker und sattel ankommt.
Oh mann ich bin jetzt echt enttäuscht...
hoff dass sies zurück nehmen aber ich glaub net wirklich dran


----------



## Bruchpilotin (6. Januar 2011)

Ned rum jammern, hinfahren, fragen.
Versteh aber ned, warum du jammerst, wenn du dich auf dem kleineren ned wohl gefühlt hast ;-)


----------



## lemmy69 (6. Januar 2011)

Wollte Dich bestimmt nicht verunsichern, aber die Länge ändert sich schon mit der Höhe. Wenn Du aber vom Gefühl her nicht zu gestreckt sitzt (wobei hier eben auch Vorbaulänge und Form des Lenkers - Riserbar oder Flatbar - großen Einfluss drauf nehmen), dann ist´s ja noch akteptabel. Kannst aber nur Du was zu sagen, DEIN Fahrgefühl ist entscheidend!

Gruß
lemmy


----------



## AlexG86 (6. Januar 2011)

Generell kann man die Rahmenhöhe nicht pauschal mit der Größe bestimmen. Gerade bei Frauen sind die Proportionen oft andere als bei Männer,längere Beine und so  

Als allererstes sollte man(und das kannste dem Verkäufer der dich offensichtlich falsch beraten hat ausrichten) auf Freiheit zwischen Oberrohr und Schambein achten,sollte die Fehlen kanns schnell schmerzhaft enden. Denke eine Nummer kleiner wäre besser,abgesehen davon rate ich eh bei Mtbs wenn man zwischen 2 Rahmengrößén liegt eher die kleinere zu bevorzugen,wendiger,komfortabler(grade wenn man wie du Anfänger ist) und auch sicherer. Abgesehen davon wird man mit zunehmendem Alter ohnehin nicht unbedingt größer


----------



## Bruchpilotin (6. Januar 2011)

Verletzungen können dort auch mit kleinen Rahmen passieren 
Und bis ich schrumpfe, kauf ich mir zumindest schon wieder lang n neues Bike


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

So leute bin grade mal noch eine runde um de block gefahren und ich kanns echt net einschätzen .Merkt man sowas nicht erst wenn man längere strecken gefahren ist z.B. ob einem der rüken weh tut.
Das mit dem Kinderfahrrad kam mir vllt nur so vor weil ich vorher nie ein richtiges MTB hatte sondern nur normales trekkingfahrrad un bei den käufen wurde auch nur geschaut ob ich überall dran komm un so.
Das Problem ist dass ich das Fahrrad in einem Store im Saarland gekauft hab aber nun schon alles nacht stuttgart gekarrt hab und ich kein auto hab.
Weiß vllt jemand wieviel cm eine rahmengröße kleiner ausmacht?Also in höhe und länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (6. Januar 2011)

Hi 
Kann dir jetzt nur von meinem alten Bike mal die Maße geben, da siehst du ja den Unterschied, was sich ändert und was gleich bleibt.






Edit: Meines war in 16,5", das war S, bin 163 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 76cm. 
Ich saß auch zuerst auf dem kleinen, dem 15" und hab mir gedacht, dass ich da irgendwie gequetscht draufsitze. Es sind zwar nur 2cm, aber die merkt man. Gut, bei mir war es jetzt das gegenteil, dass er zu klein war.


----------



## Nuala (6. Januar 2011)

Nimm dir das Radel mal und fahre damit mal einen steileren Hügel runter. Und dann versuchst du mal auf dem Hügel (beim Runterfahren) anzuhalten und abzusteigen. Wenn sich das dann irgendwie unsafe anfühlt, dann würde ich sagen, dass es zu groß ist. Kannst du denn den Sattel soweit runter machen, dass Du noch bequem bei Bergabfahrten hinter den Sattel rutschen kannst, also quasi fast dem Reifen sitzen kannst? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich es umtauschen. Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung als Bergabradlerin  Ich bin übrigens 1,67m groß und fahre meine Räder in Größe S und es war gar nicht so einfach eins zu finden, dass viel Federweg und eine niedrige Überstandshöhe hat...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab mir jetzt überlegt dass ich nachher in den Plochinger Store fahre und dort mit euren Tips beide größen nochma durchprobieren werde...wenn ich mich dann auf dem kleineren immer noch net wohl fühl hat sich die Sache dann sowieso erledigt


----------



## MelleD (6. Januar 2011)

Dann sag mal Bescheid, was dabei rumgekommen ist


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt überlegt dass ich *nachher *in den Plochinger Store fahre und dort mit euren Tips beide größen nochma durchprobieren werde..



Hallo,
bei uns in BW ist Heute ein Feiertag 
Guck mal auf die Größenseite von decathlon:
http://www.adequatsize.com/DE/html/070629-DE-taillant-etape1bis-f.htm

Und sonst mach mal ein Photo von Dir auf dem Radl sitzend/fahrend, da sieht man vielleicht wenn es so garnicht paßt.
Natürlich - wie die Vorredner schrieben - muß man sich wohlfühlen, aber wenn es das erste MtB ist fehlt vielleicht der Vergleich.
Grüße!


----------



## BergZwergin (6. Januar 2011)

was "notfalls" hilft falls dus nicht mehr umtauschen kannst: kürzeren Vorbau rein - ich fahre im Moment übergangsweise das alte Rad von meinem Mann - Immerhin ein 46er Rahmen bei meinen 1,54cm Körpergröße. Den kürzesten Vorbau ran gemacht den ich finden konnte - passt! Ich sitze beim Absteigen auch press auf der Stange auf notfalls....aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass jemand, der überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, schnell das falsche Rad als "bequem" empfindet und sich die Nachteile erst viel später herauskristallisieren (siehe Postingvon Nuala). Mir ist´s grad so bei meinem 1. Rennrad gegangen, aber ich hab halt einen guten Shop.
Der Aufwand, das Bike zurück in den Shop zu bringen, ist sicher weniger schlimm als Jahre mit dem falschen Rad rumzufahren. Wenn du bißchen in der Ebenen rumfahren willst, ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so tragisch, da du ja momentan gut drauf sitzt. Wenn du allerdings vor hast, ambitioniert Mountainbike zu fahren und auch schwierige, alpine Wege fahren möchtest oder mal in einen Bikepark, sollte das Rad schon zu seinem Zweck passen und da dürfte L wirklich zu groß sein.
Ich bin 1,68m und fahre auch Größe S bzw. Rahmenhöhe 43.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Ich danke euch auf jeden fall schonmal für eure viel Antworten!
Das mit dem Feiertag hab ich total vergessen (bei uns im saarland muss man heute arbeiten) gott sei dank hab ichs schon rechtzeitig gelesen bevor ich unterwegs war .
Hab das mal mit dem vermessen gemacht un raus kam wirklich die größe M!die lenkerhöhe vom Boden passt auch,allerdings kann mit der sattelhöhe iwas nicht stimmen.Ich hab bei mir ne schrittlänge von ca 79cm gemessen un die einstellung wird mit 74cm angegeben.War jetzt mal schnell nachmessen un mein Sattel is auf ca 65cm eingestellt.Fühl mich damit recht wohl bin gestern auch ne kleine tour gefahren und hatte keine probleme...ich glaub ich bin einfach total verbaut 
Mal ne andere Frage...ich hab nen riserbar-lenker un mir is der lenker persönlich vom gefühl her zu breit,hab das gefühl ich bleib gleich iwo hängen.Kann man die einfach mit der flex kürzen oder gibts die auch in kürzer?

@pfadfindern:du bringst es auf den punkt!da ich keine erfahrungen hab weiß ich gar nicht wie es sein soll.Allerdings hab ich nicht vor groß in die berge zu gehen sondern einfach touren durch den heimischen wald bei jedem wetter gerne auch mal abseits der wege,aber auch keinen bikepark oder sonst was besuchen.

Wie gesagt dann werde ich es morgen mal in plochingen probieren


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Januar 2011)

Warte mit dem Lenker absägen! Habe auch mal voreilig einen teuren Syntace-Lenker gekürzt  und ein halbes Jahr päter einen neuen breiten gekauft...
Es ist von der Radkontrolle einfach leichter mit einem breiten Lenker und bei 1,70m bist Du ja auch kein Zwerg mit Miniarmen 

Aber vielleicht ist das Rad wirklich ein wenig zu lang, dann zwingt der breitere Lenker zu einer noch gebückteren Haltung.

Bei 1,67m fahre ich auch meine beiden MtBs in Größe S, da ich gern wendige, spielerische Räder mag und gern aufrecht sitze.
Probier mal im Laden mit den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen enge Kurven um die Regale zu fahren (au weia, dannach muß Decathlon komplett neu restaurieren ), denke nämlich, daß Du beim Hin- und Herfahren im Laden die Vorteile des kürzeren Rahmens nicht so merken wirst, erst viel später in der Praxis und dann gibts kein Umtauschen mehr 
Grüße!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Jetzt vllt mal ne blöde frage...
Wenn ich ne kleinere rahmengröße nehme wird dann auch der lenker tiefer?Bzw. ändert sich der höhenunterschied zwischen Sattel und Lenker?Weil ansonsten sitz ich dann doch net aufrechter weil ich vorne tiefer runter muss?


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2011)

..... ob das bike zu gross ist, merkt man leider erst nach der ersten grösseren tour ....ich hab auch oft bikes "probegesessen" und bin 10 min . rumgerollt und fand alles prima - bis auf´s erste mal richtg  fahren , da tat mir dann das genick , der rücken , die arme etc. weh .ausserdem ist es in manchen situationen wirklich wichtig , genug überstand  zu haben  . so 5-8 cm sind optimal . man sollte beim bike keine kompromisse eingeh´n - klar , man kann mit  spacern , vorbau , gerader stütze etc. "ausgleichen" - aber das is im endeffekt doch für die füsse .es solltre einfach alles passen - nur dann macht es auch nach 4 stunden noch spass .- und in jedem gelände . den lenker kann man problemlos kürzen , aber da würd´ichnauch warten ... und vor allem , würde ich versuchen , ein bike in der richtigen grösse zu bekommen . wenn es bei diesem modell nicht passt , such ne andere marke(der händler sollte ja mehrere marken führen ...) . wa s  ist es denn eig. für eins ?dann mal viel glück !!!! ach ja - bin 1.68, schrittlänge 80 und fahre unterschiedliche grössen :  z.b.cube : 16 zoll, radon 16 zoll , nicolai :GR. M (entsor. 18,5 zoll) , specialized . gr. M .da alle rahmen anders von der geo her ausfallen , aknn man schlecht pauschalieren ... greez , k.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2011)

@blutbuche: Auch auf die Gefahr hin,dass ich mit dem Bike bei euch unten durch bin...fahr ein B`Twin Rockrider 8.0. Nach meiner Ansicht reicht es für den Anfang, wer weiß vllt macht es mir auch keinen so großen spaß wie ich erwarte und falls doch kann man vllt in 2 jahren oder so in neues und besseres Bike investieren. Bis jetzt hab ich nur vor hier im heimischen Wald zu fahren Waldwege un manchmal auch abseits vllt trampelpfade oder waldschneisen aber mit sicherheit keinen bikepark oder in den Alpen .

Wie gesagt trotzdem nochma danke für eure bisherigen tips werde euch auf dem laufenden halten!
Grüssle


----------



## Veloce (6. Januar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Nimm dir das Radel mal und fahre damit mal einen steileren Hügel runter. Und dann versuchst du mal auf dem Hügel (beim Runterfahren) anzuhalten und abzusteigen. Wenn sich das dann irgendwie unsafe anfühlt, dann würde ich sagen, dass es zu groß ist. Kannst du denn den Sattel soweit runter machen, dass Du noch bequem bei Bergabfahrten hinter den Sattel rutschen kannst, also quasi fast dem Reifen sitzen kannst? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich es umtauschen. Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung als Bergabradlerin  Ich bin übrigens 1,67m groß und fahre meine Räder in Größe S und es war gar nicht so einfach eins zu finden, dass viel Federweg und eine niedrige Überstandshöhe hat...



Das ist ein wesentlicher Punkt  der   viel Sicherheit  beim Fahren technischer  Trails bringt .
Beim Bergabfahren nur mit ganz gestreckten Armen  gerade   hinter den Sattel  kommen ergibt  eine ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung und Unsicherheit beim Lenken . 
Auch ausreichend Platz zwischen Schrittende und Oberrohr  ist für die Sicherheit und den Fahrspaß im Gelände wichtig.
Für Waldautobahn  und bißchen Schotter mag ein zu großer Rahmen 
egal sein aber beim Trailfahren fällt  das schnell  auf und bremst beim
Erlernen der Fahrtechnik  kräftig aus .
Wenn du wirklich Spaß im Gelände haben willst nimm den kleineren Rahmen auch wenn sich das auf der Straße erst mal ungewohnt anfühlt .


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2011)

..... gegen das bike is doch gar nix zu sagen - und für überwiegend waldweg isses sicher okay . PASSEN !!! sollte es aber dennoch ... greez , k.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Januar 2011)

In einen anderem thread habe ich gelesen, das du aus Filderstadt kommst.

Wenn du Lust hast, kann ich die Tage mal rüberradeln und dich auf deinem Bike anschauen wie du da drauf sitzt.

Meines kann ich dir leider nicht zum probefahren geben, da ich nur 1,62 m bin.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Januar 2011)

So mädels,
die Sache scheint geklärt!War grad in Plochingen un der Typ meinte auch ich bräucht auf jeden fall nen Rahmen größe M!Bin das Ding probe gefahren und ihr hattet recht war wirklich bequemer,allein weil die Sitzposition schon aufrechter war.Jedenfalls kann ich mein Bike auch dort umtauschen (angeblich überhaupt kein Problem) und muss jetzt nicht extra nochma heim ins Saarland tingeln.Bike is reserviert und jetzt muss ich mir nur noch jemanden mit einem Auto suchen und dann geh ich nächste woche das neue holen.
Bin froh dass sich das jetzt geregelt hat und dass es dann richtig losgehen kann
Gruß vom greenhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2011)

...sehr befriedigender ausgang der sache !!!! viel spass mit dem bike


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Januar 2011)

Hehe, dann gratulier ich dir! Gibt halt doch noch serviceorientierte Bikeläden, die zufriedene Kunden schätzen. Super!


----------



## BergZwergin (8. Januar 2011)

cool, freut mich für dich!!


----------

